# Horses are for rich people.



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

My dad tells me that horses are for rich people and I'll never have one so I should get that idea out of my head.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Having and keeping a horse can be expensive - his statement is not an uncommon one. I am sorry that he is not supportive of your desire to have a horse of your own at some point. Ultimately, there is no reason to give up on your dream of horse ownership -- and someday you can show him differently.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Funny thing is, I pretty much live month to month. There is seldom a shortage of money but there is no great excess either.

I _feel_ rich though, _because_ I have horses.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am curious, though, I thought you did have a horse - or is that a lease horse?


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Yup - expensive. Wish I were rich though... it would make owning horses so much easier!!! I could just go buy all the stuff I want/need... oh well. I guess I will just stay broke and still have horses. 

If you still live at home and it is parental responsibilty to care for a horse, I am sorry. Hang tough, it won't last forever. Depending on where you live will make a huge difference on how expensive it is to upkeep a horse. Just remember that buying them is the cheapest part. 

There is nothing better for anyone than a horse - my honest opinion. They get one through the worse days by being a best friend and give you wings upon which to fly. Be patient, save your money, and get one as soon as you move out - end of problem.


----------



## CowgirlHannah (Dec 21, 2011)

I totally know how you feel. I begged my parents for a horse ever sense I was in 2nd grade literally. I finally got my first horse at 14. Don't know how old you are or your horse experience, but you could always volunteer somewhere. I did when I didn't have a horse and did have a horse. It might not sound like the funnest thing to do, but I learned a lot from volunteering at various places. Good Luck.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

When I was a kid, we already had horses. I was the youngest of three kids, born four years apart. We lived on 1/4 acre in the middle of L.A.

My mother figured that horses were the cheapest way to keep three girls out of trouble. When a kid's time is consumed with grooming, riding, feeding, mucking, etc. they don't have time for drugs or alcohol - and the only boys who hang around are the ones who are not afraid of a days work.

It was how my grandparents kept their girls out of trouble, living in Brooklyn. It is how my mom kept us out of trouble. And it is how I kept my girl out of trouble.

I'll do the extra outlay of money for a horse or two anyday over drug rehab or teen pregnancy!!!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Get an education (noticed I did not necessarily say a college education) that allows you to get a good paying job.

Move out of California to a place with a much lower cost of living.

Live below your means.

Prove your father wrong.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, then there are lots of people who are rich that don't know it.

Horses can be owned by people all over the money spectrum. You do not have to be rich to own one, just determined to put money on horse instead of "stuff."

Not that hard to do if you are determined to have a horse.

The most expensive thing is the care of horses. Board, and what not.

But not only for rich people. Not by a long shot.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

themacpack said:


> I am curious, though, I thought you did have a horse - or is that a lease horse?


When I was younger I did, I was not in the care of my parents. As of now I technically do not own a horse. I volunteer at a barn and the BO allows me to use her horses.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

mildot said:


> Get an education (noticed I did not necessarily say a college education) that allows you to get a good paying job.
> 
> Move out of California to a place with a much lower cost of living.
> 
> ...


I did move out to Cali LOL step one done hahaha it's just frustrating when the people who should be supporting you don't =/


----------



## Newby32 (Dec 4, 2011)

Having a horse is a huge expense for us, but I sacrifice pretty much all other "wants" in order to do it. It's a stretch, but we just barely make it happen. I never thought owning a horse would be like this. I thought it would be fun to ride and a wonderful hobby. I never knew that I would be "in love" with a horse. It's a very crazy thing, but truly one of the best things I have ever had the privilege to experience. If you really want to make it happen, then someday, you will.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

All I want is a trailer on 5 acres with 2 horses. Shouldn't be that expensive, but my friends and everyone I know think I'm crazy. I'd be happy living in a box as long as I had my horses and nobody understands that


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

We do....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, we do .


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

dont feel bad weve all been there.. I heard it all.. horses are for rich people.. horses are for girls ( being a guy) horses are for skinny people ( being plus sized) or the people that tell you whats with horses, arent they just a dumb animal... ( those people aggrvate me):lol:


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

The advice is to move out of California, not to move into California. CA is one of the most expensive places to live and board a horse. In the midwest there's a lot more farm land and stables so boarding is a lot cheaper. Depending on how far you're willing to travel to work to pay for the 5 acres and a trailer and 2 horses, you can buy land a lot cheaper than in CA, too!  

But, there's no reason that your parents should feel obligated to buy you a horse and pay for its upkeep. It's expensive and they may have other things they want to spend their money on (even if they have the extra to afford the horse). I would have wanted to give my kids the pony and horse (and I did) but we had to board at that point in our lives so they didn't get to see them as much as if we had our own property. 

In the short term, if you think your parents really can afford a horse, do your homework and figure out the real costs - not the best case scenario but a realistic budget. Maybe they think it's a lot worse than it really is. Or, maybe you don't yet realize how much the costs are. Either way, if your parents don't let you have a horse now, you know what you need to save up for to be able to afford one on your own later. 

Good luck - it can happen - it happens all the time for those who have goals and work hard to see them come true. "She who has a plan will win in the end."


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm rich? That's fantastic news!!

Get a good education > good paying job hopefully somewhere with a low cost of living > enjoy your eventual horse that you will have someday > tell dad "na na na na!!"


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Honey, there is nothing I want more in this world that to have my own place and have my horse living on my property, seen from the kitchen window.

You'll get that some day.. it's going to be a lot of hard work but you can do it!


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

we live week to week. its hard but you will get that somday if its what you really want.
when i first went to middle school and was meeting new kids everybody asked me if i had a picture of my house... they all thought i was rich cause i have horses, i thought it was pretty funny. i looked at them like they were stupid and said, my horses are the only reason im not poor... but they didnt get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Please don't give up your dream of a horse
My husband supports me and my dream
He says we will have a horse or at least lease one


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Horses are for rich people.*

haha yeah and then those "rich people" turn into "poor people"


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I just figured out that the last two years, I spent $5000 each year on my horse. 
I have plenty of friends who go to a bar every weekend, I bet they spend more than $5k a year in there.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

Hahaha when I met my boyfriend (before we started dating) he would always call me the rich girl, because he knew I had horses. I never understood why because my parents lived check by check. My parents supported my dream but sacrificed alot for me to keep it going. When I got a little older, I started working at a kennel down the road and every dime of my check went to help care for my horses. 

Today I work about 30 hours a week and I get quite alot of student aid for being a full time 4.0 college student. And I do alot of odd jobs when I can and alot of it goes toward my babies. My parents still help when I need it but I pretty much pay for everything now. I have a pretty big Emergence account for if I have to pay a vet bill too, which is always good to have.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

farley said:


> Hahaha when I met my boyfriend (before we started dating) he would always call me the rich girl, because he knew I had horses. I never understood why because my parents lived check by check. My parents supported my dream but sacrificed alot for me to keep it going. When I got a little older, I started working at a kennel down the road and every dime of my check went to help care for my horses.
> 
> Today I work about 30 hours a week and I get quite alot of student aid for being a full time 4.0 college student. And I do alot of odd jobs when I can and alot of it goes toward my babies. My parents still help when I need it but I pretty much pay for everything now. I have a pretty big Emergence account for if I have to pay a vet bill, which is always good to have.


My parents&family only believe in giving their children the basics, which is fine, I'm not asking my parents to buy me a horse by any means. I was raised to work for everything I have ever owned and I have. I no longer live with my parents, in fact I moved to another state, but it's still discouraging to me that my dream keeps getting beat down ya know? I'm almost 24 and I'm in college STILL (life happened). I guess I'm just a little down in the dumps today


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

AlexS said:


> I just figured out that the last two years, I spent $5000 each year on my horse.
> I have plenty of friends who go to a bar every weekend, I bet they spend more than $5k a year in there.


That's not too bad  I struggled with alcohol issues as well and every week I easily dropped 100 bucks on it. There were parts of my life where I could afford a horse, but I knew it would only be temporary so I refrained.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

O wow hun you are still young you have plenty of time to achieve your goal! Dont Give Up! 

Just work hard and stay focused! And never let anyone tell you you cant have what you want, you are a grown woman you have your own mind and opinions I say if you have the means just go for it!

the thing is and most will tell you that they just make it work, they are fine some months and struggle on others, its apart of owning horses. Most horse owner will tell you that you will never be 100% stable100% of the time


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ladytrails said:


> The advice is to move out of California, not to move into California. CA is one of the most expensive places to live and board a horse.
> 
> I actually live in a really cheap (not so great) area in CA. I drive by barns etc. (even the one I volunteer at) and I WOULD NEVER board a living animal there. It's sad :shock:


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

which part of Cali are you in???


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Dang, I must be LOADED with those 7 horses I own! Now, where is the little troll that keeps taking all my money? Oh wait, those trolls are the horses and now I am broke! I might be loaded for a little while if I could successfully sell all 7 for what they are worth...

No really, I live paycheck to paycheck. I keep some extra emergency funds for the horses injuring themselves or other things. I am in no means rich. As soon as I get paid the first things wrote out of the check book are feed, farrier, shavings, and basic house bills. By the time I get done I am going *ouch*! I stay at home a lot with the brats and spend the majority of my time (when I am not at work) in my barn.

Would I trade it for having extra cash to go waste on something like partying or something useless? NO! 
I am not that much older than you either at 26.


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Sometimes if you want something to happen you have to make it.

My sister had a horse and then both go my parents lost their jobs and she went to college and he went lame and by the time we got him sound I was going to college and he was getting older so he had to be sold.

I didn't get my own horse until I bought one for myself. Made 9 months worth of payments on her, worked 12 hour days regularly, all while battling crippling migraines that have put me in the hospital twice in the past two and a half years and make me so sick I shake and can't eat and the concrete on the barn floor looks like a good place to hit my head and pass out. I now work 2 jobs because my meds make it impossible for me to finish school, and all of my money goes to my student loans, my car, and my pony I don't think I've seen the inside of the department store on the better part of a year (I had to knit all of my Christmas gifts because it was cheapest). I'm just thankful I'm under 26 so still on my parents health insurance.

But the point is, I'm making it happen, every month it gets a little easier. I've got more lesson students and I'm working more hours and saving up my extra money, and I'm looking into my new job's 401k so as long as I don't wind up on the hospital again with extreme medical bills I should be okay .

And when I was younger I use to hang around the barn and ride the horses that needed work or training. Worked at the barn for lessons, I still work to cover board. I work weekends and holidays. It's going to be hard to do it without your parents support, but it's possible.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

farley said:


> which part of Cali are you in???


Bakersfield. Blah lol


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

redape49 said:


> Bakersfield. Blah lol


come move to GA, they are giving them away for free down in these here parts.....you will also get to see the folks who get help from the state and they own horses...not that they should just saying they are far from rich!

Like someone else said if you want something YOU have to make it happen.
I would have close to nothing if I would not have made it all possible.
I grew up in a non horsey family, I mean NONE of my family has anything to do with horses other then me. My father did give me $1,000 in cash to finally shut me up and he paid for my first horse when I was 18 years old but that was after years of volunteering and working at a barn that proved to him this was not a "stage I was going to grow out of" like he kept telling me it was. My father also gave me 32 acres of land to keep my horses on but I have worked hard for everything I have. 
Your father is right in a way, horses are very expensive....I am currently living pay check to pay check just about, but for 21 years old I think I have a lot to be proud of. I have my own place (renting---> with my boyfriend who does pay half the rent and utilities), have a nice truck, pay all of my bills, am not in any dept, own a horse and a mini, and have a secure full time job with benefits.....I will also soon be the proud owner of a brand new two horse slant load bumper pull trailer with a tack/dressing room.

Nothing is impossible, hard work can get you VERY far!


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

really you just up the road from me! haha I am in Redding..Well Shasta Lake City to be specific.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

farley said:


> really you just up the road from me! haha I am in Redding..Well Shasta Lake City to be specific.


I'm down the road and that just is more like 8 hrs LOL :lol:


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

Haha my dad works for JF Shea hauling equipment and I drive pilot car for him every now and then... when you drive eight hours in one direction just to turn around and drive back its not that long hahaha


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

redape49 said:


> All I want is a trailer on 5 acres with 2 horses. Shouldn't be that expensive, but my friends and everyone I know think I'm crazy. I'd be happy living in a box as long as I had my horses and nobody understands that


Excuse me but it's not a trailer anymore, We are high class. It's a "Manufactured House" and I have ten acres. LIve withn an hour of all kinds of industrial centers and still spent under 200k on it. If you have your own land and grass keeping horses gets much cheaper than paying board and buying hay year round.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Excuse me but it's not a trailer anymore, We are high class. It's a "Manufactured House"


thats right, get her Joe! haha


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

no no no. People who are rich don't have anything to do with horses. Horses are like giant vacuums that suck money out you. lol. 

seriously though.. it's great you are in school. keep at it. Horses will always be around. When you are financially secure it's a joy to own a horse. If you are not.. it's an albatross. No horse deserves to be considered an albatross.. so it's best not to get one until you are comfortably able to afford one. 

and I would 2nd the moving away from CA.. I moved here a year ago..I'm up in the Bay area. For similar board to what I paid in the Midwest (where I was), It costs 6x more. Yup. So I had to sell my boy. Rent is about 4x more. Everything is more expensive here (even fricken oranges!! WTF. They grow them here. You'd think they'd be cheaper.. nope). Oh except my wages.. I make more here, but I don't make that much more lol


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> Excuse me but it's not a trailer anymore, We are high class. It's a "Manufactured House"


Manufactured house? That so 2000's........ It's a Modular Home now Joe. :wink:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

You don't need to be rich to have a horse, but it makes it a whole lot easier.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

There's some truth in the old saying "If you want to make a small fortune with horses, start with a large one." 

Seriously though, of all the horse folks I know, I wouldn't say many are rich. I do have one friend with a multi-million dollar facility but he sold his large manufacturing plant to fund his horse retirement. I know a few that are pretty well off, many more that are just savvy with money and even more that live month to month to be able to have their horses. 

I'm not rich by a very, VERY long shot but live comfortably within my means. It took a ton of hard work and smart financial planning but I'm proud to say that at 31, I own my farm outright. I started making payments on the family farm to my grandfather as soon as I got my first job as a teen and made the final payment to the bank just shy of my 30th birthday. I'm thankful to have grown up in a horse family and even more thankful that my grandfather allowed me to start early to keep the family farm in the family. 

I think AlexS made a great point earlier in the thread about how one chooses to spend. Giving up things like going out with friends, vacations, new cars, etc makes owning very feasible for most. 

It's all in what's important to you. If a horse is what is important, there's usually a way to make it work.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have never thought of my horses as a hobby, they were always just a part of my life. Just like paying rent or buying groceries, I know I have to feed and care for them. I have never figured out how much we spend, and frankly I don't want to know. It wouldn't change anything. I remember being laid off of my job and to make sure my horses were fed I would pick up the broken bales out of hay farmers fields, they would give them to me so they didn't have to do it or re-bale them. 

Some girls like buying shoes and handbags, I like spending money on saddles and bits..lol


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I think AlexS made a great point earlier in the thread about how one chooses to spend. Giving up things like going out with friends, vacations, new cars, etc makes owning very feasible for most.
> 
> It's all in what's important to you. If a horse is what is important, there's usually a way to make it work.


That's true.. But I would caution about giving up too much as well. Especially right now. You're in college. You should be broadening your horizons. Exploring the options life has in front of you. If you give up everything (including going out with friends, an occasional trip, family outings) eventually you are a lone middle age woman who's on the news for hoarding.

Ok maybe not that bad. But while it's fine to love and have a passion for horses (or model airplanes or motorbikes or knitting), it should never be the only focus in your life.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I have never figured out how much we spend, and frankly I don't want to know.


I only do that once a year when we do farm taxes :shock: That's when I thank god my hubby doesn't deal with that side of things :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm not rich by a very, VERY long shot but live comfortably within my means. It took a ton of hard work and smart financial planning but I'm proud to say that at 31, I own my farm outright. I started making payments on the family farm to my grandfather as soon as I got my first job as a teen and made the final payment to the bank just shy of my 30th birthday. I'm thankful to have grown up in a horse family and even more thankful that my grandfather allowed me to start early to keep the family farm in the family.


I think that is awesome, congrats!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

farley said:


> really you just up the road from me! haha I am in Redding..Well Shasta Lake City to be specific.


I have family that lives in Siskiyou County just above you..lol...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I think that is awesome, congrats!


Thank you! When my mom gave up riding & training (not by choice, old injuries) and my sister lost interest, my grandpa and I had a long sit down, I was 15. He wanted the farm to continue on, I couldn't imagine life without the horses, so here we are. I hope that someday my daughter will do the same, though the plan is to give her the farm when I'm ready to retire, I'll be on a beach somewhere and just come home to visit for my horse fix lol!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

modulars dont have a VIN number, learned that one from the bank, LOL. Actually horses are for former rich people, as once you get a horse you wont be much longer.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I work merely to pay for horses. If it weren't for that hunky hubby's job supports us quite well. 
Between feed, hay, vet, feet and lessons we spend prob $400 a month on 2 horses and one lesson kid. Worth it, yes, but never would I have hauled off into it if I wasn't sure we could do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Horses are for smart people who know how to live and budget within their means.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Well....

there's owning a horse and then there's owning a horse.

I think "rich" comes into play depending upon what kind of horse ownership you have in mind. If you are talking about importing horses from Germany and spending your time in pursuit of winning high-end shows - then heck YES, you are going to need a lot of money.

If you are talking about having a trail horse to ride for fun - I think that is well within the average budget.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Daisy25 said:


> Well....
> 
> there's owning a horse and then there's owning a horse.
> 
> ...


you are rich because of having a horse, Rich is not only money 
for me its love, respect.and having fun


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

if you're lucky enough to have a horse, your lucky enough.


----------



## yadlim (Feb 2, 2012)

Now, there are places in CA, central area, where a person can pick up a decent riding horse for less than $500 and keep it at a reasonable stable for $100 a month... this is pasture board and you have to buy hay in the winter, but they survive just fine on local grass for 9 months out of the year.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

yadlim said:


> Now, there are places in CA, central area, where a person can pick up a decent riding horse for less than $500 and keep it at a reasonable stable for $100 a month... this is pasture board and you have to buy hay in the winter, but they survive just fine on local grass for 9 months out of the year.


Mine are on pasture all year round sometimes in the late summer months they rely on hay cause it gets so dry! but this last couple years have been nice it rained all up until july last year (a little freaky but great for us on pasture) and with the rain off and on now the grass is everywhere!!! However, I do supply my two with hay all year to help with nutrition and roughage but they only get a flake a piece and two in the strong winter/ summer months. 

There are stables everywhere changing 100 a month, they are small but safe and most have either pasture or stalls to board on. And you can find horses with great pedigrees for less then 2000 and you can find an unregistered horse for 1000-500 easy. And with the market they are usually broke broke older horses. 
Some friends of mine bought a 13 year old Morgan for three hundred who is amazing.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

OP, you just work your butt off and save your money so you can prove your dad wrong someday. Owning a horse is absolutely possible for people who are willing to work for it. 

Yes, it's expensive, and you'll probably have to make some sacrifices, but you can do it. :wink: It may take a while, but trust me, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Fellpony (Sep 9, 2011)

I wanted a horse from when I was 4 years old and I finally got one ay 30 years old then I split with my ex and had to sell her( broke my blooming heart) I finally got my new ponies at 43 and besides the basic running costs of our home and truck, every penny goes on keeping out little herd together. They live on a rented ten acres, with no stables just grazing. I don't have a fancy arena I just taped off a schooling area in the paddock. Make my own jumps. No frills for me. But my herd of 7 want for nothing.

It can be done if you really want it bad enough. I am RICH because I share my life with these majestic creatures.

Work hard live cheap, and keep them cheaply, and you will fulfil your dreams.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

My parents tell me that all the time. Then after I bombard them with proof that not only rich people ride and own horses, they say: k fine, _farmers_ too but that's because they save money on board since they keep the horse on their property. >< Ugh, they drive me crazy sometimes!


----------



## PaintMare (Nov 23, 2011)

That is not true!!! We're broke and we have two horses! And I remember when I was around your age, wishing I could have a horse of my own....but I was stuck with lessons. I met this amazing green broke paint horse when I was fifteen. I wasn't even looking for a horse...but I fell in love with her....and after years of wanting my horse, my dad surprised me and bought her for me! Then he surprised me again by building some stalls in the old barn behind our house...and after that I begged the neighbors to let us use their old pastures in exchange for some fresh eggs from our chickens! They said yes! And we brought her home! And now I wake up every morning and get to see her! And the best part is....in the summer I leave her and her pasture pal outside over night and I leave my bedroom window open and since the pastures are next to my room...I wake up hearing her whinnying in the pasture!!! My alarm clock! lol 

So ya never know....you might just get a surprise when you least expect it!!!! But you wont get it without a fight! Or some sweat and tears!!! You really can't get anything you truly want in life without some tears! Trust me I learned that lesson well! 7 years of wishing for a horse...and a good month of begging and crying till my dad made up his mind to buy her! But it was so worth it! So don't give up hope!


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

Country Woman said:


> you are rich because of having a horse, Rich is not only money
> for me its love, respect.and having fun


Yep. True...

But you can't use that kind of rich at the register at the tack shop!

:wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I had horses when I was a kid/teenager. I remember the board was like $15 per month for a stall and use of the "arena". My dad paid for it but I didn't have fancy tack or trailer. 

I kept my horse as a young adult until after I got married and the economy did a down turn. I just got horses again three years ago. Yes, they are expensive but like everyone else here, my horses are a priority to me...not having my nails done, I don't have a Coach Purse and tons of jewelry or shoes or what have you. 

We don't have any debt, 2 of our kids are out of the house and we have one in college. I waited til she was a senior in high school before getting the horses - and I was working part time for a large corporation and had my own cake business. 

Now I just have the cake business - I have two horses that are pasture boarded and a Brenderup trailer. That is $700 a month right off the bat. I figured that I actually spend about $900 a month on horses with their wormings, shots, floating teeth, etc. and that is IF they don't have a problem. 

For me, they are well worth every dime I spend on them. They are my recreation, stress relief, exercise program all rolled into one. What a bargain!


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

owning a horse makes you the oppisate of rich....money wise that is mentally and emotinally horse owners are billionares


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would definitely have more money if I didn't own horses, yes. I would have more money if I just went to work, came home hid under a blanket & ate berries & weeds & bark I foraged. I am rich because I have a rich life!


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I actually heard someone say that once. At the time I thought it to be kind of humorous, but as time passed it kind of bothered me, and still does. Lord knows I am a long way from rich! But we manage to take pretty doarn good care of our two horses. They can be expensive. Sometimes more so than others, especially when they go lame, and even more so with the price of hay and feed in general. There are times that they become a financial drain, but thats part of being horse people. We do what we have to do because we love horses. WE make sacrifices sometimes, just like we do for our kids. Having kids isn't for rich people, and neither is having horses. Having horses is for dedicated people. People who are dedicated to the care, protection, tradition, and love of horses. Horses are for people that understand that intangible, hard to put into words connection that we have with our horses. I only wish I were rich so I could have more horses!!!! Like mildot said, move out of california, work hard, and always leave below your means, never live beyond your means, and you'll have your horses! Then you can saddle up, smile, understand, and appreciate the richness of owning horses!!!! Ride on!!!!


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey.... move to texas and join the rest of us horse people!!! Cost of living is significantly lower than cali! I know..... I moved here from california. Can't beat it!!!!


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Or Arizona. Its basicially cheap Calif lol


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I work hard so that I can have horses. All of my "fun" money goes to my horses. They are expensive, so I think that it is best to try to get into a stable situation in life before buying a horse. Some of the neglected horses in the world were bought by well meaning people that didn't realize just how expensive they are. To me success is being able to work an honest job and keep a few horses and know that I can take good care of them. 

What is expensive in life and makes life hard is to not work, to not save money, to spend money on drugs, alcohol, partying, and for that matter designer handbags. Take control of your own life and make it happen. Then you can have horses or what ever makes you happy in life.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I know if i moved back to where we used to live it might cheaper to board the horse, but where we live now I am closer to my family lol


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

BC is bloody expensive I LOVE it here though it's beautiful, it's where I grew up and it's where everything and everyone I know is like the ranch!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Horses aren't for rich people. They're for hard working, driven, and grateful people.

Seldom will you find a horse owner, who has broken their backs for their four legged kids, who over looks the simple things. We take great pride in the care and effort that goes into our horses. That makes us rich, rich with compassion.

My dad is similar to yours, OP. He always has to point out how I'm living paycheck to paycheck. How I cannot afford to properly care for my horse. Well you know what? I do live paycheck to paycheck, and I take **** good care of my horse. Wanna know why I work so hard?
Because if I didn't, I wouldn't be able to wake to the smell of oats and a hearty knicker. 

Prove your father wrong. I do it, everyone here has done something similar. 

If you want it, you'll get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Celeste said:


> I work hard so that I can have horses. All of my "fun" money goes to my horses. They are expensive, so I think that it is best to try to get into a stable situation in life before buying a horse. Some of the neglected horses in the world were bought by well meaning people that didn't realize just how expensive they are. To me success is being able to work an honest job and keep a few horses and know that I can take good care of them.
> 
> What is expensive in life and makes life hard is to not work, to not save money, to spend money on drugs, alcohol, partying, and for that matter designer handbags. Take control of your own life and make it happen. Then you can have horses or what ever makes you happy in life.


See that's the thing about me. I am as far as materialistic as someone can get. I have in the past and recently been in the financial situation where I can afford one but I'm young and I know things will still change for me and when I do have my own horse I want to keep him/her forever.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I haven't read all of the posts BUT I just thought I'd add a cute quote I've always heard and can't help but laugh at..

The best way to make a small fortune with horses is to start with a large fortune..

Which I've seen can be way too true..I'm with smrobs though, I feel rich because I have horses, yes I may live pretty much month to month and my horses get most of my paycheck but in the end their wellbeing and the joy I have with my horses makes it all worth it. They truly fill a space in my life and I don't know what I'd do without them. Even if they are high maintence, eat better than I do, and are spoiled..I wouldn't trade them for the moon and stars..

My Dad is very similar to yours..He wants nothing to do with our horses and they are just a hobby. (Is he crazy or what!?)..Ever since I've been able to afford my horses ( age 15 or 16) I've had to pay for everything they need or what I want..He did buy Hickory for my 16th birthday but that's it..I bought my saddle, tack, horse trailer, and everything else I wanted..and I bought Nikki and Lark. I just work hard and bust my butt to have the things I have..and that also gives me a sense of pride in the things I have.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

I have debated getting my pay sent straight to the horses. Between uni horses petrol and occasionally splurging on take out I'm BROKE but the bills get paid mostly on time. Mum and dad helped ALOT when I was younger and thankfully still step in if I need it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I need to find away to make money for my horse things lol


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Country Woman said:


> I need to find away to make money for my horse things lol


 th

I just wish I could get rid of all the horsey things I bought over the years and never used. I have hundred if not thousands of dollars brand new tack for big horses and I sold the two big horses and still have all this stuff!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Owning a horse is poverty.

That's something my dad tells me EVERY time I see him, EVERY time I talk to him.

Like Smrobs, I feel rich because of my horse.

I work hard to have him, I've always had to work to have a horse. I may struggle to afford new clothes, but my horse will always have a good rug. I might buy the cheapest food each week for myself, but my horse never goes hungry.

If you want it that bad, you'll work hard to get it and **** what other people say.
I've proven my dad wrong about keeping a horse and will continue to do so because it keeps me happy.


----------



## xtagx (Feb 24, 2012)

You obviously need to have money if you have a horse as their not cheap but dont believe you have to be rich! As long as you can provide every thing they need then thats all that matters. If you own a horse you deff wont have money because they seem to take it all lol

Its people who act rich because they have a horse that annoys me! I once rescued a mare who the lady dumped in her stable and left her there. All she was bothered about, and I quote her on this, having horses make me look rich! Neadless to say I took her there and then and the woman didnt bat an eye lid! x


----------



## SkyeDawn (Mar 31, 2011)

I am what I like to call 'horse poor'  We are broke, we go without a LOT for our horses. But we don't miss any of it. I don't need to go to the movies or get fancy new clothes, I'd rather go to the barn and hang out with my girl. I'd rather get my girl a nice new blanket or a toy for her stall. She is my life. I don't miss anything else.

Rich? Poor? Neither matters. It all goes to the horses, anyway. Sure, I'd like to have more money, but only because I want to get more things for my horses 

If horses are what make you happy, I can promise you, one day you will have them. I wasn't even allowed to take lessons when I was younger because my mom hated the smell of them (and we weren't badly off financially, either). I had to wait until I was in my 20s. Yeah, at your age, it sucks to hear that. It made me mad to hear that when I was your age too. But I promise you with my whole heart, the wait is entirely worth it, and you will wake up everyday with a smile because you have what makes your life complete. You will dream about horses every night, have trouble going to sleep and wake up as early as you can to see them. I know I do  It sounds like I just got horses, but I've had my gelding for a year now, and the feeling hasn't gone away yet 

You sound like you've got your head on straight, and like you know what you want. Work towards your dreams, and you will get there one day.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I used to be rich - then I got a horse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When my parents first married and bought their horses, they lived on canned foods for months come hay baling time so they could afford to keep the horses in such great condition. We sacrifice a lot for our horses--we don't go out to eat often, much of my wardrobe is hand-me-downs, and I have three vets on speed dial higher up than my mother!

Horses are not for rich people, but it does make it a whole lot easier.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I am def not rich lol! I am a stay at home wife and mom with 3 boys , 2 horses, 3 pigs, 5 goat, 4 rabbits , 7 baby bunnies, 3 dogs and some chickens ..honestly I don't know how we do it ! We live month to month , but the animals are fed and taken care of well , but it also comes with sacrafices , but it does help that we have a house and 23 acres and don't have to pay any bills but light, cable and phone. (We do all of this on an income of like maybe 2200, keep in mind we are a family of 5 plus animals )


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

People who have had their dreams denied, or who haven't done what they wanted to do in life can be really quick to squash other people's dreams. Do not let anyone define your life for you. Yes, rich people have horses. But so do people who are determined to have them whether they are rich or not. 

If you don't have the strength to follow your dreams you will end up just like your father. But you don't have to. You owe your parents respect. But as an adult, you do what YOU want to do. It doesn't have to make sense to them, just to you. :hug:


----------



## owlie (Jun 16, 2012)

But to have a horse you have to have quite a bit of money though. I know that we cannot afford a horse, my riding lessons cost a lot to us at it is. Even if we lived of baked beans we still would not be able to afford a horse, and I know that I might never be able to afford one either, but I will try to be able to afford lessons or a loan. 

I know that you should never say never, but I don't think it's as easy as saying "if you want a horse then you can manage to have one". 

But I still think you can aim to be able to afford a horse though, because I would love to own one in the future.


----------



## Chance59 (Apr 20, 2012)

I do agree in some ways.... I work part time. I am currently looking for another job, so that I can afford 2 riding lessons a week, plus pay my bills, save some for my horse, and by fall be able to pay to lease a horse. Scrimp and save for every penny, yes! BUT, at my age, I know what things are worthwhile, and what things arent'. Having my own horse is something I won't do without for much longer, all the "things" I've collected over the years, have become so unimportant that I am selling some things on Ebay to raise money for my horse fund. 
When you're young especially, a year can feel like a lifetime. Keep saving every cent you can, and hang in there, it will happen some day!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

owlie said:


> But to have a horse you have to have quite a bit of money though. I know that we cannot afford a horse, my riding lessons cost a lot to us at it is. Even if we lived of baked beans we still would not be able to afford a horse, and I know that I might never be able to afford one either, but I will try to be able to afford lessons or a loan.
> 
> I know that you should never say never, but I don't think it's as easy as saying "if you want a horse then you can manage to have one".
> 
> But I still think you can aim to be able to afford a horse though, because I would love to own one in the future.


This is where you are wrong. It IS as easy as saying "If you want a horse you can manage to have one." It means getting a good education or aquiring a skill that will enable you to make enough money to afford a horse. It means making choices that will enable you to afford a horse...from where and how you live, to what you buy to eat, wear or drive. If you want a horse badly enough, you WILL make it happen. You're still living at home and dependant upon your parents, but there is NOTHING stopping you from planning your life so that you can own a horse when you are grown up and independent. You just have to make it a goal and not allow anything or anyone to get in the way of that goal. If you only think about how hard it will be you will be defeated before you begin.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Chance59 said:


> I do agree in some ways.... I work part time. I am currently looking for another job, so that I can afford 2 riding lessons a week


You can afford one riding lesson a week on a part time job?? What job is that, I want it!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not going to read all these post :lol:.

Calculating all the cost starting with the purchase my horses are less expensive than my car (and they last longer). It depends on your situation. We were never told that owning horses was for the rich. Racing horses was for the rich. I don't come from money. My father's parents were subsistance farmers and in the 20's - 40's paid on accounts with hams, etc.... Obviously not rich, but they had horses. 

A more correct term which I tell my children today would be that horses are a luxury since fewer people work cattle or use them for transportation. Like owning a dog, but more expensive.

Certain things will increase your cost.
e.g.:
If you board it will cost more.
If you show it will cost more.
If you transport to someplace to ride it will cost more.
etc...

We select what is important to us and if the cost is worth it. You can also learn to do things that can reduce your cost. My horses are unshod and I know how to trim so there's a cost I don't have (I should have learned to float teeth too :lol


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

One thing to consider is that if you own a horse, you need to have either some savings or at least a source of credit in case the horse gets sick. You need to plan for the unplanned things that can happen.


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

I feel you... But horses are expensive, but cost less than $50 - $75 a month to take pretty good care of them.  Hope you get one!


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Celeste said:


> One thing to consider is that if you own a horse, you need to have either some savings or at least a source of credit in case the horse gets sick. You need to plan for the unplanned things that can happen.


Couldn't agree more. Not just vet bills either - I got my horse a year ago, everything was nicely budgeted. Then we had some unplanned issues come up, so I decided to board him and work with a trainer. We worked things out, I learned lots, and I'm enjoying him more than ever now. But I think if there hadn't been that extra margin for "unplanned events" I might have ended up selling him/not riding anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## owlie (Jun 16, 2012)

HagonNag said:


> This is where you are wrong. It IS as easy as saying "If you want a horse you can manage to have one." It means getting a good education or aquiring a skill that will enable you to make enough money to afford a horse. It means making choices that will enable you to afford a horse...from where and how you live, to what you buy to eat, wear or drive. If you want a horse badly enough, you WILL make it happen. You're still living at home and dependant upon your parents, but there is NOTHING stopping you from planning your life so that you can own a horse when you are grown up and independent. You just have to make it a goal and not allow anything or anyone to get in the way of that goal. If you only think about how hard it will be you will be defeated before you begin.


But it can be hard to get a well payed job! I don't know what employment is like where you are, but here in England it it REALLY hard to get a well payed job, even with good qualifications.

I don't have designer clothes, I've got my mum's old phone and we don't buy expensive food. I'm not saying we're poor, I think we are quite well off, but I know that we couldn't afford a horse. 

You can't plan your life to get a certain job, it depends if that job is available. I suppose it just annoys me a bit (and makes me a bit jelous) when people are in their 20's and have one, two or three horses and say that it is easy, because I suppose it can be easy if you have the money, but not everyone is in that situation. No matter how hard you work at school, it all depends on whether you get a good job really.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

You don't necessarily have to own a horse to be around them. There are plenty of other ways to enjoy them until you feel you are in a position to actually own one.

I've been around and riding horses pretty much my whole life (I'm in my mid 60's) but didn't actually own one until my early 30s. One of the ways I did it was to "share board". I owned the horse but shared his cost with another who had a schedule of riding days for the horse to be "theirs". (This was while I lived in NY in the early 80s - once I moved from NY I bought a place that allowed me to keep my horses at home so board was no longer a factor).

If you get creative, there are ways to accomplish your goal of owning.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

owlie said:


> But it can be hard to get a well payed job! I don't know what employment is like where you are, but here in England it it REALLY hard to get a well payed job, even with good qualifications.
> 
> I don't have designer clothes, I've got my mum's old phone and we don't buy expensive food. I'm not saying we're poor, I think we are quite well off, but I know that we couldn't afford a horse.
> 
> You can't plan your life to get a certain job, it depends if that job is available. I suppose it just annoys me a bit (and makes me a bit jelous) when people are in their 20's and have one, two or three horses and say that it is easy, because I suppose it can be easy if you have the money, but not everyone is in that situation. No matter how hard you work at school, it all depends on whether you get a good job really.


It's location. I've had a horse since I was about 14 when I returned to the US. At a cost of $200 it was my only birthday and christmas present from my father and grandparents and she had to earn her keep working cattle (I didn't want to wait to have one bred for me, so I was willing to have the one gift). If you live on a farm or have the land available it's not that expensive to have a horse. Some years are better than others based on the availability of hay, etc...., but the cost for a couple of horses is not that bad. That's one of the reasons I live in this part of the country. I can graze them pretty much all year. Of course with the glut of OTTB's you can get a horse pretty cheap and even for free :lol:. The real cost is in maintaining them.

Just about everything except Marmite is more expensive in the UK.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Come to Arkansas. Pretty cheap cost of living, excellent scenery, lots of land. Probably one of the top states for "modular housing"!

Throw them in the backyard, toss them some hay, vet and farrier, vits and feed, buy used tack and it's really NOT that expensive. Most of my horses have been "free" or very cheap and with a little work you'd have thought I'd paid a fortune for them. It's all in the priorities.

*Mine save me a fortune in psychiatric bills.*


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

I'm 23, and technically, between myself and my husband, I could afford to own one or two horses. But that would strip me of any funds available for other purchases like a down payment on a house, another car, occasional doctor visits, hospital emergencies (because my husband has them, whether he admits it or not), surprise home and auto repairs, etc. It _is_ doable, but not without constricting myself where I don't need to be constricted.

I could be like my some people in my estranged family, own 4 horses and 6 or 7 dogs, and try "*******" medicine when they get sick or injured (aka not taking them to the vet and trying cheaper alternatives to proper medications) and borrowing cash from the kids to go to an event or pay for gas and be late on the mortgage or car note. :shock:

No, you don't need to be rich to own horses. Many people get by without a problem. But you do need stability and responsibility, the ability to budget properly, and a decently sized emergency only fund.


----------



## SilentPromises (Jun 18, 2012)

Horses are expensive, yes. However--horses are not for rich people necessarily. Three thousand dollar saddles are for rich people! Yes, vet fees are pricey, shots cost too much, and boarding fees are normally around 400 dollars. BUT, pasture board where my horse is costs 250 dollars. That's only a little over 50 dollars a week. That's a new pair of jeans if you shop at malls. Heck, that could be a shirt at some places. I have a twenty year old saddle that I paid about 150 dollars for that works perfect and a 50 dollar bridle. They sure aren't Stubben--but they work!! I tried for years, and years, and years to convince my parents of what you're trying to convince them of what you are, and I got the same response. Keep working, don't give up on your dreams. Someday, you'll have a horse that dreamers just like you will look up to, and you'll inspire them that they too can achieve their dreams. Maybe not now, maybe not a year from now--but someday. And on that day, it will all be worth it! Good luck!!!


----------



## Blondehorselover (Oct 20, 2011)

redape49 said:


> My dad tells me that horses are for rich people and I'll never have one so I should get that idea out of my head.


 
My family was not rich by any means! Here's kinda what happend with me...I fell in love with horses at the age of 4. I saved up EVERY penny including allowances, birthday money, xmas money, etc. I did odd jobs for people. 10 years later, I bought my first horse. He was not a fancy horse just a slightly broke QH pony whom I learned so much from. My parents paid the board at a place where he was kept at pasture board which was $100(cheaper option). They cut back on my bday/xmas gifts and I worked my butt off at home with chores. We did end up moving a couple years later where I was able to keep him at my house and it was cheaper that way too. I was still called spoiled for having a horse of my own but little did people know all the hard work that went in just to afford him. I had a job when other people were playing sports or hanging out with friends.

Few years later I sold him when I graduated high school. I moved in with my bf (now fiance) and I just bought another horse. I got him from a friend so he was a good deal and I board him with the least fancy frills available. I still get "friends" that ask me how I can afford a horse (which is none of their business). I don't show, I don't go out and buy all the latest tack. I don't buy clothes every week. I don't go out to eat or to movies all the time. I MAKE SACRIFICES with my spending in order to afford a horse but it is oh so worth it! 

I'm not sure how old you are or what your situation is,but I was you. I was told I could never get a horse because of the cost. But some hard work and a dedication that never died got me my dream. And it can for you too!


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Owlie, I'm sorry if I appeared to be unsympathetic. I was not aware that you weren't in the US and somehow I think having a horse here may be a bit easier than in Great Britain. The fact remains though, that you can't let people tell you that you CAN'T do something. It's a very defeatist way of thinking. If you want it badly enough, you usually find a way. Yesterday on this forum there was a 15 year old Swedish girl trying to find a way to work in thoroughbred farms in Kentucky. She's awfully young to be going to another country to work and I doubt that it will happen as soon as she would like it to, but THAT is the kind of thinking that will get her to her dream. She knows what she wants to do and she's thinking seriously about how to make it happen. I hate that you're getting negatives and that you are internalizing them. Stay strong. Work for what you want, and you can make it happen. Not this year, not next year...but if you don't try, because someone says it's impossible then it truly WILL be impossible.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm from the UK and I wanted a horse when I was little. I sat down and did all the calculations when I was about ten - cost of horse, vet, etc. After much pencil-chewing, I worked out that I could manage it when I was about 17/18 if I saved really, really hard. Then my dad sat down and gently explained to me how much land in the south-east of England / commuter belt of London _actually_ cost :lol:

I was lucky and my parents paid for some riding lessons for me. When I got to 14/15 I worked at the stables and cycled the 8 miles there and back so I could save on the transport costs. I rode a pony for a while whose owner was away in boarding school most of the time, so I got my fix that way. 

Then I discovered motorbikes (talk about exchanging one expensive hobby for another). I raced them, and they cost me much much more than owning a horse would have done - 925 pounds for my first year's insurance, anyone? :shock:. I worked three jobs while I was at university and I learned to be a mechanic. 

I started working abroad when I was 24 and so the idea of having a horse was kind of nix for all that time, since I essentially don't have anywhere to live for myself, let alone put a horse  

Then I started planning a round the world trip by horse : my boyfriend and I saved up for three and a half years, and now we are the proud owners of four of the things! My nine-year-old self is so, so jealous... 

It's a question of priorities. Work hard, don't cripple yourself with things that you can only barely afford (you won't be much good to your horses if you can't pay your medical costs, for example), and plan. You'll get there if you manage all of that. 

PS - I sold the motorbikes, which does make me sad occasionally. But I will be buying one just as soon as I get back from the trip. It can live _with_ the horses.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

I grew up in a Small horsey friendly town in FL. I begged and begged as a 5 y/o all the way till I moved out at 18 for a horse a pony anything. I even saved up Money for a horse I wanted who ended up getting sold right before I had the Money for him. Before my grandpap passed he said he would get me a horse. I knew when he got sick that would never happen. I moved out west and made a promise to my self. I would Own a horse. I had worked around and with horses for over 30 years and now finally at 40 I have 2.. yes it is costly to keep them But Very worth it. They do keep my daughter and I very busy and keep us out of trouble. If you Believe and stay True to yourself you will reach your goal. We are now working on getting our own Acerage so I can look out my kitchen window and see my beauties right outside.
keep your chin up and it will happen.


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

First, I wish I was rich!

Second, it will happen eventually if you really want it. I grew up with a single mom, and so I was never able to own a horse either because, quite simply, my mom could not afford it. I know if she could have, she would have in a heartbeat. I don't blame her for that, and I am grateful for the opportunities I had to be around horses when I was young. I finally bought my first horse this year--I'm 28.

My best advise is to soak up all the knowledge you can. Learn not just how to ride, but how to handle a horse from the ground and do ground work. Learn how to feed. Learn barn chores. The more you know, the better you'll be able to take care of your horse when it finally does happen someday.

Don't let your dad's words discourage you. Just know that often a horse just isn't in the budget for a family. Even though horses are infinitely rewarding, they are unfortunately a very expensive hobby.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

its lbs not miles said:


> Calculating all the cost starting with the purchase my horses are less expensive than my car (and they last longer).


I believe that. Problem is you need a car too to get to the barn.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually had this discussion with a friend (not horsey) because he had tight money. It wasn't that he earned a little, he earned a pretty fair amount for a bachelor that is working on their degree. But he told me "If I made more, then life would be good"

And I disagreed. Why?

Well for starters he spends all his money on him. He doesn't save it. He's got a credit card and he HAS to have the newest game (just like some of us HAVE to have the newest boots) so if he had more money, because he doesn't save now.. he won't save then.. and his problems will become exponential.

Now if you can afford horses, you are cutting budget from somewhere else. For me it was fast food runs when I was starving and shopping sprees with my friends (I'd go but not buy because I didn't earn enough to do that AND save money)

You gotta save.. you can't spend your entire paycheck. Whatever income you have, you need to be smart about. It's SO tempting to spend the money you have stashed away but you cannot. You will need that money someday for something important like a vet call or a down payment on a house or a motorbike and still have it left over for something else that you need.

Investing a small bit of your money into C-Ds (not computer CDs.. bank CDs as in Certificate of Deposits) for minimum 6 months to many years and you'll make money. I JUST recently discovered this after I talked my parents into helping me with taxes (my first time) and all the questions on my taxes brought up all these amazing ways to make money... few years late but hey!! Lol 

If you have problems NOW, being rich is likely not going to help.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Being rich might not help, but I would like to try it..............


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

In a month's time I will be "rich" :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

And then I'll have to pay bills and be... somewhat richer than I have been but not quite rich

:wink: :lol:


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I live in a mobile home, drive a 10 year old van, have 2 girls, and am seperated from my husband so i do it all by myself. I bought a horse 6 months ago and I feel richer because of it. On the otherside though, My parents bought me a horse when I was 12. I over rode it doubling up and such so that my friends could ride and when I got a steady boyfriend I pretty much lost interest. I am not saying that is the norm, but when we are young we often take for granted what we are given. And not everyones parents are in the position to just go and buy a horse. Have you considered leasing?


----------



## Joidigm (May 8, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I actually had this discussion with a friend (not horsey) because he had tight money. It wasn't that he earned a little, he earned a pretty fair amount for a bachelor that is working on their degree. But he told me "If I made more, then life would be good"
> 
> And I disagreed. Why?
> 
> ...


It's called budgeting. :rofl:

I do not trust CD's. I had one at some 4.25% interest rate (which I am told is nearly impossible to find now?), and when it rolled over, the bank dropped it down to 1% without telling me. You get penalized for removing funds from a CD before it is "opened". That, and you can lose what is in a CD. I won't open up another one, because I won't be penalized for needing to use my money (although I can see how it can be beneficial to some, who won't touch it because they will lose more money). :shock:


----------



## longshot (May 30, 2012)

WOOT!! IMA RICH!!! if I have 5 does that make me more rich .. cuz I feel poorer everytime I add one... that is ridiculous and I really dislike people that make it thier mission to rain on someones dreams in the name of reality, or realistic goals... anyone can work hard enough and sacrifice in the right areas to own a horse.. especially if you are patient enough to go get yourself educated and make decisions with that goal in mind.. you don't take the really good job in LA when there is an adequate job in middle of nowhere.. heck become a vet tech specializing in large animals, then find a job in a small depressed community and you can afford a few acres. start with an old trailer and build a place.. it can be done if you don't have to have it tomorrow and are willing to work for it..


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

The only problem I have with this statement is when people who like to sit around and feel sorry for themselves and spend money on beer and cigarettes and clothes and shopping, etc, etc... choose to say statements like that to you. (Not venting about any family who may have said this to me,LOL yeah right). If its possible to redirect your money to other things than yes you can afford it, however there are circumstances in life which can take everything you have financially. I went through that from the time I went to college in 2000 and then started back leasing horses in 2008. That was a long time to go without owning but it was worth it.


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

I totally agree longshot!!!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I struggle financially with 3 horses, one of them is retired and another is not even two. 
But I budget. Skye's is absolutely right. Don't whine about having no money and then go out for dinner and buy an expensive bottle or wine, or buy those awesome brand name boots or coat. 
I go without a heck of a lot because of my horses. I tend to buy clothes for myself maybe once a year when what I've already got starts to wear out. And when I buy clothes for myself, I don't go to expensive, 'fashionable' stores, I'll go to the cheaper places first and work up from there if I absolutely have to. 
I don't go to the movies, go out for dinner or drinks very often because it's expensive! 
I don't go and buy that amazing new brand name rug from a saddlery which marks the price up by nearly double. Most of my rugs I buy on Ebay! I bargain hunt, I search for cheaper but good quality hay each season, I search for the best deals on feeds, buy wormers on special if they come up, look after all of my gear religiously so that it lasts longer. 

No, horses are not for rich people - actually you'll probably find that horse people end up poorer than others! Competing at an elite level is extremely expensive, at which time yes, it does become a sport for rich people but if you're just starting out, working at training yourself and your horse at a reasonable level, there's no reason why you need to be 'rich' (in terms of money) - Just good at budgeting and earning at least enough to be able to save as well as pay for horses. 

Keeping horses going while on the dole is a different matter!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Joidigm said:


> It's called budgeting. :rofl:
> 
> I do not trust CD's. I had one at some 4.25% interest rate (which I am told is nearly impossible to find now?), and when it rolled over, the bank dropped it down to 1% without telling me. You get penalized for removing funds from a CD before it is "opened". That, and you can lose what is in a CD. I won't open up another one, because I won't be penalized for needing to use my money (although I can see how it can be beneficial to some, who won't touch it because they will lose more money). :shock:



Yeah no kidding! 

Well CDs are supposed to be allowed to mature.. so if you took it out before it was ready then yeah you get penalized. That's kind of common sense but the other stuff I didn't know about.

Just gotta be smart with which bank you invest your money with. I'm still figuring it out myself.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

At 1 or 2 % like most CD's pay, unless you have a fortune, you are not making any money. For example, if you invest $1000 for a whole year at 1%, you can buy a hamburger and fries. If you get 2% on your investment, you get dessert as well.
Once. For the year. 

If you invest it in the stock market, you may not have any money left after a year. Been there. Done that. 

Saving is good. Right now money is not earning any interest though.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Alright thanks for correcting me, I have much to learn


----------

